
Show HN: JSON-Schema validator Ajv – the fastest and the most compliant - epoberezkin
https://github.com/epoberezkin/ajv
======
epoberezkin
It's 1.6 times faster than the second place (is-my-json-valid) according to
this benchmark: [https://github.com/ebdrup/json-schema-
benchmark](https://github.com/ebdrup/json-schema-benchmark)

